
His Cat’s Death Left Him Heartbroken. So He Cloned It - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/04/business/china-cat-clone.html
======
valdean
Lol at the photo caption: "Garlic’s clone, Garlic."

Both Garlics are very cute, although I have to admit, I'm not sure they are
$35,000 worth of cute.

Also interesting that Garlic #2's eyes appear to be a different color.

------
ID1452319
It may look similar, but surely it won't have the same character, which is
what makes a pet so special.

